# TSI Timing Chain info a Complete Guide for your EOS



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*TSI Engine Timing Chain and Chain Tensioner Extension*

There has been some big news! These has been a warranty extension for TSI timing chains and tensioners. The extension is 10 years or 100k miles (whichever comes first). This situation is pretty complicated so I put together an article (linked above) to offer my interpretation of the situation. Please feel free to share your experiences with the claims in the comments of this thread.



*TSI Timing Component Locations*

Because of all the info we have put out around the TSI timing chain stuff, we get a lot of parts related questions from those looking to order individual items (We also offer kits). This prompted us to put together this image with component identifications in the TSI timing system. *On the component location we have linked to all the parts shown in this diagram*. CLICK HERE TO SHOP FOR TSI TIMING PARTS




*IF YOU ARE NOT FAMILIAR WITH ANY OF THIS*

We have put out a ton of details around this, but take a look here for a very clear and simple explanation. HERE
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Here is 4 of our most recent and relevant video on this subject. 


*Installing a Head on a 2.0t TSI Engine*






*How to Check your 2.0t TSI Chain Tensioner*





*How to Replace your 2.0t TSI Chain Tensioners*






*Timing Chain Stretch Issues*


----------



## mberns1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Late to the party. Our 2012 Eos w 95k miles is heading to the VW service shop tomorrow with what could possibly be a timing chain jump. It looks like per the lawsuit because of today's date I'm screwed if that is the issue??.. I did put my vin in the look up and it is part of the recall but it looks like we are past the reimbursement time frame?? Anyone have any insight on this or if I beg and plead w Volkswagen they will help? Thank you!


----------



## MLB123 (Jan 19, 2021)

mberns1 said:


> Late to the party. Our 2012 Eos w 95k miles is heading to the VW service shop tomorrow with what could possibly be a timing chain jump. It looks like per the lawsuit because of today's date I'm screwed if that is the issue??.. I did put my vin in the look up and it is part of the recall but it looks like we are past the reimbursement time frame?? Anyone have any insight on this or if I beg and plead w Volkswagen they will help? Thank you!


I have dealt with the timing chain issue as well on my 2013. It WAS NOT on the recall for some reason but had the faulty tensioner and the chain had stretched. Luckily I got it taken care of as soon as I heard the "death rattle" last winter. I did thankfully have an extended warranty that paid for about 75% of the combined cost of repair and rental car until it was fixed. If I hadn't paid attention to the noise my car started making, it probably would have jumped time as well. I truly hope that isn't what has happened to yours. If so then it probably has bent valves and will have to have a valve job at the very least, in addition to the new timing components. Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for ya..... 🤞 🤞🤞


----------



## BostonEOS (Jul 23, 2021)

MLB123 said:


> I have dealt with the timing chain issue as well on my 2013. It WAS NOT on the recall for some reason but had the faulty tensioner and the chain had stretched. Luckily I got it taken care of as soon as I heard the "death rattle" last winter. I did thankfully have an extended warranty that paid for about 75% of the combined cost of repair and rental car until it was fixed. If I hadn't paid attention to the noise my car started making, it probably would have jumped time as well. I truly hope that isn't what has happened to yours. If so then it probably has bent valves and will have to have a valve job at the very least, in addition to the new timing components. Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for ya..... 🤞 🤞🤞


What exactly is the "death rattle" that you are talking about? I just bought a 2012 EOS, and it is covered by the recall (per the VIN checker on the lawsuit website). BUT it was delivered in late 2011, and has 80k+ miles, so I'm not sure how much VW will cover.

Luckily I also got an extended warranty, so I'm going to check with the dealer on Monday.


----------



## BostonEOS (Jul 23, 2021)

mberns1 said:


> Late to the party. Our 2012 Eos w 95k miles is heading to the VW service shop tomorrow with what could possibly be a timing chain jump. It looks like per the lawsuit because of today's date I'm screwed if that is the issue??.. I did put my vin in the look up and it is part of the recall but it looks like we are past the reimbursement time frame?? Anyone have any insight on this or if I beg and plead w Volkswagen they will help? Thank you!


What were the "symptoms" of a timing chain jump?

I just bought a 2012, and it looks like its covered by the lawsuit, but was delivered in late 2011 and has 80k+ miles, so I am not sure if VW will cover much/if any of the replacement costs. Luckily I did buy an extended warranty, with the car, so lets see.


----------



## MLB123 (Jan 19, 2021)

BostonEOS said:


> What exactly is the "death rattle" that you are talking about? I just bought a 2012 EOS, and it is covered by the recall (per the VIN checker on the lawsuit website). BUT it was delivered in late 2011, and has 80k+ miles, so I'm not sure how much VW will cover.
> 
> Luckily I also got an extended warranty, so I'm going to check with the dealer on Monday.


The "death rattle" is a clanging/rattling noise when the car is first started. It only lasts for a few seconds but it's a major sign of timing chain issues. This happens especially when it's cold outside. It is the chain actually hitting against the cover because it has stretched and or if the tensioner is faulty and isn't providing the correct tension. Keep in mind that if the chain has stretched it then puts added stress on the tensioner to try to keep things tight and taut.


----------



## mberns1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Mine was the timing chain failure. VW is looking into it since it is partially still covered under the massive warranty extension. We'll find out Monday. Ours is 2012 w 95k miles. No extended warranty tho. 😪 very expensive to fix. We have owned numerous Hondas and Toyotas with timing chains or belts, many of which went way beyond the miles for when the chains/belts should have been serviced. Never a failure.


----------



## mberns1 (Aug 1, 2021)

And we had no death rattle indication!!


----------



## MLB123 (Jan 19, 2021)

mberns1 said:


> And we had no death rattle indication!!


Im sorry to hear that you had no warnings to indicate this issue. My mechanic told me that the number one cause of this failure, outside of faulty processes, is not changing the oil on a regular basis. He also told me that VW'S recommended 10,000 oil changes is ridiculous and pretty much ensures problems in older higher mileage cars. I bought my car used so I have no idea really of the maintenance before myself but now that the timing chain/components have been replaced it's going to be 5,000 oil changes from here on out. FYI, the tensioner has been updated several times and the chain has been updated and strengthened as well, both of which my car now has. Yes it is an expensive fix and I wish you the best in getting your situation resolved.


----------



## BostonEOS (Jul 23, 2021)

MLB123 said:


> Im sorry to hear that you had no warnings to indicate this issue. My mechanic told me that the number one cause of this failure, outside of faulty processes, is not changing the oil on a regular basis. He also told me that VW'S recommended 10,000 oil changes is ridiculous and pretty much ensures problems in older higher mileage cars. I bought my car used so I have no idea really of the maintenance before myself but now that the timing chain/components have been replaced it's going to be 5,000 oil changes from here on out. FYI, the tensioner has been updated several times and the chain has been updated and strengthened as well, both of which my car now has. Yes it is an expensive fix and I wish you the best in getting your situation resolved.


"He also told me that VW'S recommended 10,000 oil changes is ridiculous and pretty much ensures problems in older higher mileage cars. I bought my car used so I have no idea really of the maintenance before myself but now that the timing chain/components have been replaced it's going to be 5,000 oil changes from here on out. "

I totally agree. Especially with older cars. I can't imagine _why_ VW would recommend Oil Changes every 10k miles, EXCEPT if they actually want their older cars to break down, so they can sell newer ones.

I kept a 2002 Toyota Camry going to 280k+ miles, with regular maintenance and all Synthetic Oil changes after 100k miles.


----------



## mberns1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Got car back last week. Timing chain failure but it luckily did not cause any motor damage. VW covered it since we were under 100k miles. Thank goodness! Thank you Volkswagen...


----------



## BostonEOS (Jul 23, 2021)

mberns1 said:


> Got car back last week. Timing chain failure but it luckily did not cause any motor damage. VW covered it since we were under 100k miles. Thank goodness! Thank you Volkswagen...


What year and mileage do you have? And did Volkswagen cover the repair fully or only partially?


----------



## MLB123 (Jan 19, 2021)

mberns1 said:


> Got car back last week. Timing chain failure but it luckily did not cause any motor damage. VW covered it since we were under 100k miles. Thank goodness! Thank you Volkswagen...


WOW! That's great news. I could have possibly gotten a partial reimbursement but I didn't want to deal with it. Furthermore, my extended warranty covered the repair so I really wasn't out very much. So good to hear that you had such a good experience from VW being that Ive heard of some pretty bad experiences from other members. So, can you tell a difference? Mine felt less sluggish and somehow "tighter" for lack of a better word. I definitely noticed the difference right away. So glad you got it going so enjoy what good weather we have before winter gets here.


----------



## mberns1 (Aug 1, 2021)

2012 95k miles. Fully covered. The dealer said I would have to pay at the beginning so I contacted VW customer care and they looked into it. Supposedly if there would have been valve or camshaft damage it would have been 25% coverage for those parts/labor. Luckily there wasn't. We had till March of 2022 or less than 100k miles for the timing chain repair. We got lucky all the way around. Seems to run better than before for sure.


----------

